# Hormones- feel like I'm going crazy



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi. 
Gosh where do I start il try to keep it simple. I have been on hrt and t4 and t3 for. Many years. The reason I am on hrt is to due me producing low oestrogen. However for many months I have been a total emotional state. I have been weepy erational thoughts low mood and vey vulnerable and needy as well as being total zombie . I just can't cope anymore it is ruining my life I am just all over the place. J had an appointment with my end which was a complete waste of tine as he didn't do any tests before my appointment so could not help he also tries to give me antidepressants even tho I'm not depressed I feel the issue us hormonal. I am bow paying to go private as in the uk as found a consultant who prescribes armour as I am wondering weather this could help. Has anyone had anything similar, ir any advice I would be grateful I have my private appointment next week and I have also had sine bloods done so should receive the results back next week. I'm wondering if this is being caused by my thyroid or a total seperate issue.
Any advice I would be so grateful

Thanks 
X


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, I wish I could help more, but without labwork there is no way to know if this is being caused by thyroid or something else. I'm sorry!! I know you must be feeling horrible. It is possible that this is thyroid related, or it could be estrogen related or even something totally different. Try to get some labs drawn (TSH, T3 - free and total, and T4 - free and total) and post those with the ranges and we'll do what we can to help you!


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Many thanks for your reply. As soon as I get my-results I will post them on the boards. Thanks again for your reply

Thyroid help.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi -

Could be that you have been on the same HRT level for many years and that needs to be adjusted and you might need more HRT or some added progesterone. Our bodies do change as we age and what you need many years ago may not be what you need now in your life. I am going through menopause and thyroid issues too and it is very rough. I really feel your pain. If it was me, I would get the full thyroid panel of blood work done and also blood work to check your estrogeon and other female hormone levels.

I thought I could do it on my own without any HRT, but the last three weeks while I've been on thyroid meds to get my thyroid under control, I have been bawling my head off and a total hormonal mess. I started the Vivelle Dot patch on Wednesday and do not feel all weepy like I did. But I know my endo also told me that she would start me at the mid-level and we might need to adjust it from time to time, so that is why I wonder if your HRT might need to be increased.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi
Thank you so much for your reply. I have had a full blood tests done I had them done on wednesday and believe the results are in but waiting for them to be reviewed before they get released which howfly will be monday so will post them but they said they could not do a oestrogen check as it would be inqccurate as i am on hrt so it will be a false reading have you heard of this before? Can I ask what hrt u take ? I am on a low dose of prempac 0.65.cani also ask what thyroid meds you take as I'm on thyroxinebuttrying to get on armor as this is natural I'm Hopi g this will help as synthetic canbotbe good for my throid I have an app eithmyendo privU who prescribes this so I am goignt to see what she suggests as I'm in the uk and impossible to get prescribed his.
Thanks
Thyroid help


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

I started the Vivelle Dot patch 0.0375 on Wednesday. So far, so good. I am already feeling better. The dose I'm on (the 0.0375) is the middle dosage and it goes up one more. Maybe you could discuss with your doctor about upping your estrogeon level since they can't do blood work. You could try it increased for 30 days or so and see if it helps. I literally have felt a big difference just since Wednesday.

I am on Methimazole for my thyroid. I was on 20 mg and now at 10 mg. I am having a total thyroidectomy a week from Tuesday and they'll stop the Methimazole and I'll go on Synthroid. Hopefully, just Synthroid is all I'll need. The doctor said it would take six to eight weeks to get my blood levels under control, maybe longer, but that I'll get there. I have Graves and Hashi's and they couldn't do the RAI (radiation or uptake) of my thyroid because it is so messed up, so it has to be removed.

What part of the UK are you in? My husband is from Oxford.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## thyroidhelp (Jun 26, 2010)

hI,

Ah yes I know Oxford, I am from Manchester so about a 6 hour drive from where I live. Are you from the UK ?

I have managed to get in privately tomorrow instead of next week due to a cancellation so very pleased, When I went to the HNS consultant last week who was unless, he has written to my doctor advising to reduce my thyroxin but im livid as the reason was my tsh was suppressed which I got told a long time ago that it will be suppressed due to my thyroid not working and as long as the Free T4 is within range then its fine I also rang the hospital for my results that were ready last week and having a nightmare getting a copy, I am going back and forth to the doctors and hospital its ridiculous, the secretary stated to run through them then decided the list was to long as she was too busy, typical. Here are the results I have so far

Free T4 19.2 (range 12 - 22)

Serum Ferratin 26 sorry she didn't tell me the range

LH 9.9 (range 2 - 13)

I will speak to my endo tomorrow regarding the patch, im very nervous though as I am only 30 and do not want to be on hrt and hoping to find out the underlying problem

Why does this get so complicated 
Thanks
Thyroid Help


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think now is the time when you need to take a deep breath and just sit tight and wait for your appointment tomorrow. Try to distract yourself if you can.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

We live in Arizona. I'm not English, but my husband is and moved to the States in 1999.

That's great you can get into the doc tomorrow. I don't know if the Vivelle Dot patch is for you, but I would discuss your present HRT with the doc and see if it needs to be increased. It just sounds like you have been going through a lot of what I have been going through with respect to the hormones. Why were you on HRT originally? Hysterectomy or? I was surprised to see that you are only 30 and have been on HRT for years.

Hopefully, this new doc will get you sorted and you can start to feel better. I'm so sorry you are going thorugh all this. I can surely sympathize.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------

